# Rotten Wiper Seal On Rear Slideout



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

Where's the easiet place to order the 2 1/2 inch wiper seal that sweeps the rear slideout on our 28rss. The dealer wants $5.00 a foot, I need 7 foot, but I have to drive 2 hrs. to get there. Looking online with no results. thanks for reading. Ron.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This was a tough one but try Pelland Enterprises and use the word "seal" in the quick search box. Looks like they have the flat seal in stock for $1.97 a foot.


----------

